# Feeling tighter during intercourse after baby?



## NadiaSJ

I gave birth almost 8 weeks ago. I have felt tighter during intercourse, almost like a virgin again...LOL. I thought that each child birth was supposed to cause you get looser. I actually know women who have c-sections to stay tight for their husbands.









It's only been a couple of times, since I haven't really been in the mood either, so maybe this will go away.

Anyone else experiencing this?







:


----------



## Spark

Yes, I remember this, too. Part of it, I think, is dryness. I found when I used lubricant, I didn't have the pain feeling of a virgin, but I did still have the tightness. The tight feeling goes away after a while, or maybe you just get used to it. Not sure.

I think the "C-section tight" wives tales is full of baby poo. (You know in Brazil (where they have high rates of c-sections in the cities), there were billboards advertising, "Keep your vagina honeymoon tight, opt for a C-section." Gross, I say!

Nature intended us to give birth vaginally. And, nature helps us get our "honeymoon tight" vaginas back after birth!


----------



## angela&avery

lol, i had vaginal and both times sex got better for me!! i think i was too tight and now im just right....


----------



## pumpkinhead

I had (and still have) a band of scar tissue that DEFINATELY made things tighter. It's gradually loosened to the point where I don't feel it everytime I sit now







and ds is 15 mos.

Oh, and if you've been faithfully doing your kegels, it is also possible that your muscles are indeed tighter now than before you gave birth!


----------



## mamasi

I'm definitely experiencing this--probably because I tore a little and was sewn up, I imagine. The dr.'s gift to my dh! But I'm finding it a little painful! I've heard people recommend astroglide--nowhere to buy it in my rural area!


----------



## pumpkinhead

I live in quite a rural area and you can get astroglide at the local drugstore! Go figure







Have you tried online? At drugstores in neighbouring towns? Astroglide is the best







.


----------



## mama maggie

I didn't tear at all, but I did notice this same phenomenon for about the first month of having sex after not having sex for almost a month after giving birth.
INTERESTING.


----------



## Jish

After my first I went to both my obgyn and my regular doctor and complained that I thought I had been sewn up too tight. They both said I looked fine. We used astroglide by the gallon, but it still wasn't comfortable, and we didn't actually have full fledged sex until after six months (it may have been more like 8). It was just a dryness issue that corrected itself once I got my period back and had more estrogen in my system again. There are estrogen cremes that you can use right before intercourse that are supposed to help with lubrication. I never tried them, but looking back, I almost wish I had -- ouch.


----------



## SMPH

Yeah...not looking forward to this at all! We do have the atroglide and KY waiting though. Hopefully they'll help out.


----------



## dallaschildren

QUOTE"I think the "C-section tight" wives tales is full of baby poo. (You know in Brazil (where they have high rates of c-sections in the cities), there were billboards advertising, "Keep your vagina honeymoon tight, opt for a C-section." Gross, I say!

Nature intended us to give birth vaginally. And, nature helps us get our "honeymoon tight" vaginas back after birth! [/B][/QUOTE]

Please remember that some of us had C sections who did not want to, but the procedure became medically necessary. Just like there are those of us who have elected to give birth by C section and didn't have to....just like there are homebirths, waterbirths, unmedicated births, etc. etc. I too agree that having a C section just to maintain a tight vagina is wrong however, I guess what I'm trying to say is I have had two C sections...first DS for pre-eclampsia and second DS I opted for a repeat C and thank God I did as my uterus was paper thin and would have likely ruptured had I attempted a VBAC. I shudder to think I could have ended up with a hysterectomy and not been able to have more kids if I had attempted a VBAC.
Did I envision a C section delivery with my first...he*%* no. The one consolation I personally had as a woman (after the health and well being of my son) was about three months later when DH and I finally made love and my vaginal muscles were still just as tight. I had not been stretched out and was destined to feel loosy goosie for the rest of my life. That is about the only perk (besides everyone's health of coarse) to having a C section in my opinion, whereas most of the woman I know who have delivered vaginally NEVER felt the same again despite Kegals etc.


----------



## mama maggie

Yeahhhhh, I agree that nature intended us to give birth naturally and nature helps us to get our vaginas back to their pre- birth state.
I didn't really have much of a dryness issue, but it still did feel tighter...


----------



## Jish

DallasChildren, I think the point about the c/section comment was simply to note that the idea of undergoing major surgery simply to maintain a tight vagina for one's dh wasn't the best reasoning. No one is saying anything negative about those who have to have c/sections or choose elective repeats. Please don't feel that anyone is judging you. C/sections definitely have their place and time in the world of childbirth.

BTW, I have had two vaginal deliveries, a 4th degree tear (yes, ladies, that's through the rectum -- uugh), a 3rd degree tear, and I feel exactly the same as I did before I got pregnant the first time. It's those first few months of dryness that throws things out of whack.


----------



## dallaschildren

Thanks Jish....


----------



## steph66

NadiaSJ said:


> I gave birth almost 8 weeks ago. I have felt tighter during intercourse, almost like a virgin again...LOL. I thought that each child birth was supposed to cause you get looser. I actually know women who have c-sections to stay tight for their husbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been a couple of times, since I haven't really been in the mood either, so maybe this will go away.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I've had c/s and still felt the same tightened sensation for the first few months after birth.


----------



## AngelicaParedes

I had 3 children and wanted to feel tight again and Myotaut serum did it. My husband feels the difference too. A added bonus is that I can do jumping jacks now without accidents anybody that had kids will know what I mean


----------

